# Happy Birthday Terrormaster



## DarkLore (Jan 25, 2009)

Happy Birthday Terrormaster! Hope you have a great one.


----------



## Goblin (Jun 3, 2009)




----------



## PrettyGhoul (Oct 7, 2005)

*Happy Birthday!!*


----------



## Kaoru (May 6, 2009)

Happy Birthday to you my dear hubby. Wow. Darklore you beat me to it!


----------



## Johnny Thunder (Feb 24, 2006)




----------



## randomr8 (Oct 24, 2009)

Happy b-day!


----------



## madmomma (Jul 1, 2009)

Have a Great Birthday, Terrormaster!


----------



## Evil Queen (Mar 8, 2008)




----------



## Hauntiholik (May 17, 2006)

Happy birthday terrormaster!


----------



## Spooky1 (Aug 25, 2008)

Happy Birthday, Terrormaster!


----------



## HouseBloodthorn (Aug 16, 2007)




----------



## HalloweenZombie (Jul 22, 2007)

Happy Birthday!!!


----------



## heresjohnny (Feb 15, 2006)

Happy Birthday


----------



## dynoflyer (Oct 8, 2006)

Very happy birthday, Terrormaster!


----------



## Howlinmadjack (Jul 20, 2009)

Happy Birthday Terrormaster!!


----------



## sharpobject (May 7, 2008)

Happy Birthday !!!


----------



## morbidmike (Sep 11, 2009)

happy birthday I hope its great


----------



## Terrormaster (Sep 27, 2007)

Thanks everyone for all the birthday wishes. It was a fun day spent painting my wall facade (which didn't turn out so good so I gotta start over maybe a different color). But hey, I spent it doing what I love best - Halloween.


----------



## Death's Door (Mar 22, 2006)

Happy Birthday to ya!!!!!


----------



## bourno (Jan 21, 2006)

Happy Belated Birthday


----------



## Devils Chariot (May 23, 2007)

Happy bday terrormaster, may cthulu look upon you with scorn!


----------



## Terrormaster (Sep 27, 2007)

Ia! Ia! Cthulhu F'Thagn!


----------



## Joiseygal (Sep 3, 2008)

Happy Belated B-Day TerrorMaster! Awww....I can't believe I missed it!  I hope it was great!!!!


----------



## GothicCandle (Mar 26, 2007)

I missed this too! ahhhh. Hope you had a fun one, Terrormaster!


----------

